# Qui



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Qui*

(1) remplace un nom et a fonction de sujet du verbe ou de la locution verbale de la relative
Ex: *J'entends quelqu'un qui parle.* = Sento qualcuno chi parla.

(2) remplace un pronom et a fonction de sujet du verbe ou de la locution verbale de la relative
Ex: *la voilà qui arrive* = Eccola chi arriva.

(3) s'employant sans antécédent comme sujet ou comme complément [Remarque d'usage: emploi propre aux proverbes et aux expressions figées] 
Ex: 
(3a) *qui dort dîne*  = Chi dorme, cena  
(3b) *qui peut le mieux peut le moins* = ???

(4) introduit par une préposition, remplace une personne et s'emploie comme complément
Ex: 
(4a) *la personne à qui appartient la voiture bleue* = La persona  di cui appartiene la macchina blu
(4b) *Je ne sais pas à qui tu écris.* = Non so a cui scrivi

(5) s'employant sans antécédent avec une valeur distributive
Ex: *tous apportèrent un plat: qui une salade, qui une tarte* = Tutti portarono un piatto : ??


----------



## underhouse

BenVitale said:


> *Qui*
> 
> (1) remplace un nom et a fonction de sujet du verbe ou de la locution verbale de la relative
> Ex: *J'entends quelqu'un qui parle.* = Sento qualcuno chi che parla.
> 
> (2) remplace un pronom et a fonction de sujet du verbe ou de la locution verbale de la relative
> Ex: *la voilà qui arrive* = Eccola chi che arriva.
> 
> (3) s'employant sans antécédent comme sujet ou comme complément [Remarque d'usage: emploi propre aux proverbes et aux expressions figées]
> Ex:
> (3a) *qui dort dîne* = Chi dorme, cena Chi dorme, ingrassa (Garzanti).
> En s'agissant d'un proverbe...on ne peut pas traduire mot à mot!
> (3b) *qui peut le mieux peut le moins* = Chi sa fare le grandi cose, sa fare anche le piccole (Garzanti).
> 
> (4) introduit par une préposition, remplace une personne et s'emploie comme complément
> Ex:
> (4a) *la personne à qui appartient la voiture bleue* = La persona di a cui appartiene la macchina blu
> (4b) *Je ne sais pas à qui tu écris.* = Non so a cui chi scrivi
> 
> (5) s'employant sans antécédent avec une valeur distributive
> Ex: *tous apportèrent un plat: qui une salade, qui une tarte* = Tutti portarono un piatto : chi un'insalata, chi una torta.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Merci Underhouse.

*qui pronom interrogatif - masculin ou féminin ; invariable* 

(1) pronom désignant une personne en fonction de sujet ou d'attribut dans une question directe ou indirecte

Ex : *qui est là?* = Chi è là/li? 

(2) pronom désignant une personne en fonction de complément dans une question directe ou indirecte

Ex : *qui a-t-elle rencontré?* = Chi lei ha incontrato? 

*qui que vous soyez*

Ex: *Je n'ai jamais frappé qui que soit* = non ho colpito nessuno.

*"qui plus est**" est une locution adverbiale *

*en plus de ce qui vient d'être dit [Remarque d'usage: marque une surenchère] *
*Synonyme: par ailleurs*

Ex: *une décision impopulaire et, qui plus est, inefficace*
Una decisione impopolare e, inoltre, inefficace.


----------



## underhouse

BenVitale said:


> Merci Underhouse.
> 
> *qui pronom interrogatif - masculin ou féminin ; invariable*
> 
> (1) pronom désignant une personne en fonction de sujet ou d'attribut dans une question directe ou indirecte
> 
> Ex : *qui est là?* = Chi è là/lì?
> 
> (2) pronom désignant une personne en fonction de complément dans une question directe ou indirecte
> 
> Ex : *qui a-t-elle rencontré?* = Chi lei ha incontrato?
> 
> *qui que vous soyez*
> 
> Ex: *Je n'ai jamais frappé qui que soit* = non ho mai colpito (picchiato?) nessuno.
> 
> *"qui plus est**" est une locution adverbiale *
> 
> *en plus de ce qui vient d'être dit [Remarque d'usage: marque une surenchère] *
> *Synonyme: par ailleurs*
> 
> Ex: *une décision impopulaire et, qui plus est, inefficace*
> Una decisione impopolare e, inoltre, inefficace.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Qui que* est une locution conjonctive  

Dans le sens : quelle que soit la personne que

Ex: *Qui que vous soyez, vous leur devez le respect* = Chiunque tu siate, dovete loro il rispetto.

qui que ce soit locution pronominale - masculin ou féminin ; singulier  

*n'importe quelle personne* dont le synonyme est  quiconque

Ex: *Nous n'avions nullement l'intention de menacer qui que ce soit* = Nulla avevamo l'intenzione di minacciare nessuno

*ce qui* est une locution pronominale - masculin ; invariable

Dans le sens où c'est:

(1) quelle chose [Remarque d'usage: a valeur d'interrogatif dans une interrogative indirecte] 

Ex: *Dis-moi ce qui ne va pas* = Dimmi cosa non va/ciò che non va

(2) la chose qui ou les choses qui [Remarque d'usage: "ce" est antécédent du pronom relatif "qui", sujet de la subordonnée relative] 

Ex: *Prends ce qui te convient* = Prendi cosa/ciò che ti convieni/piace 

*Ce qui me plaît chez lui c'est ...* = Ciò che mi piace con lui è ...


----------



## brian

BenVitale said:


> *Qui que* est une locution conjonctive
> 
> Dans le sens : quelle que soit la personne que
> 
> Ex: *Qui que vous soyez, vous leur devez le respect* = Chiunque tu *(voi)* siate, dovete loro il rispetto.
> 
> qui que ce soit locution pronominale - masculin ou féminin ; singulier
> 
> *n'importe quelle personne* dont le synonyme est  quiconque
> 
> Ex: *Nous n'avions nullement l'intention de menacer qui que ce soit* = Nulla *Non*avevamo (affatto) l'intenzione di minacciare nessuno
> nullement = non affatto, mais dans ce cas on peut dire aussi: "Non avevamo *nessun*'intenzione di...
> *ce qui* est une locution pronominale - masculin ; invariable
> 
> Dans le sens où c'est:
> 
> (1) quelle chose [Remarque d'usage: a valeur d'interrogatif dans une interrogative indirecte]
> 
> Ex: *Dis-moi ce qui ne va pas* = Dimmi cosa non va/ciò che non va
> 
> (2) la chose qui ou les choses qui [Remarque d'usage: "ce" est antécédent du pronom relatif "qui", sujet de la subordonnée relative]
> 
> Ex: *Prends ce qui te convient* = Prendi cosa (c'est mieux "cio'/quello che")/ciò che ti convieni/piace
> 
> *Ce qui me plaît chez lui c'est ...* = Ciò che mi piace con lui è ...


Dans les dernièrs trois exemples, on peut utiliser "quello che" aussi.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Merci beaucoup, Brian8733.


----------

